# Chatt Katt April Catfishing Tournament



## full throttle (Apr 9, 2017)

We will have our April Catfish Tournament out of Hatchachubbee Al. boat ramp. It will be April 22nd from 3pm to 11pm eastern time. Everyone is welcome to come out and join us.


----------

